# 02 Superduty Dual Batt. Install Gas motor



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok long story short. My freakin tire tread separated on the highway last Saturday and took out the fender, plastic wheel opening, front bumper brackets (already welded those) and dented the bottom of the door. I was still able to drive it home cause the tire never blew. Scary ****. I had the truck going sideways trying to correct it. All I saw was tire smoke behind me like an airliner landing. I pulled over on the Hwy and saw the damage and the tire. I limped home on the backroads. The tread was already on the side of the road way behind me and I was not about to be a casualty on the hwy. as I think I had a casualty in my shorts. 
Soooooooo, this gave the opportunity to install my Ford battery tray I got a year ago. I had to cut the battery tray so it mounts north to south to make it fit because of the air box and the canister purge set up. I had to relocate the canister purge set up under the air box bracket which took some major cutting and welding of the factory canister purge bracket. Once I got that all set I had to move the power steering pump resivour. Made some threaded bushings and welded them to some flat stock and then plug welded it to the inner fender support. I just have to make a tab for the bottom of the P/S resivour and I am done. Still waiting for a fender and inner plastic wheel house to come in.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

WOW!! That tire came apart like a retread! You were lucky it held air. Good looking fabrication for the dual battery mount. I bet it will make a big difference plowing this season.

kevlars


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

kevlars;1296662 said:


> WOW!! That tire came apart like a retread! You were lucky it held air. Good looking fabrication for the dual battery mount. I bet it will make a big difference plowing this season.
> 
> kevlars


Those tires are not re-treads either.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I know they aren't. But it almost looks like one. I think those tires are made by Cooper. Coopers are good tires. How many miles were on the tire that shredded?

kevlars


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

kevlars;1296670 said:


> I know they aren't. But it almost looks like one. I think those tires are made by Cooper. Coopers are good tires. How many miles were on the tire that shredded?
> 
> kevlars


Maybe 10k. There is plenty of life left on the treads. I will take a pic of the good ones when I get a chance. Right now I cannot trust the rest of the tires. Time for some new ones.
T.J.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I would be getting ahold of the place you bought them about warranty on them.

Kevlars


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Yea something is not right, I would check the date code and find out how old these tires are. I would also be contacting a cooper retail shop.Have them reimburse you for the tires and repairs.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Never updated this. Pics of install. Used heavy welding cable.


----------



## Dublin Plow (Sep 4, 2012)

I need this set up...just got a super sweet 02' V-10 Just messin with the plow and I see the issues coming..I run all LED strobes and back-up lamps but a 2nd battery is sure to help with the draw from the plow and spreader. 

How do I get this set up from you????????


thanks,


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

This was just a one off. Tons of mock up tacking in place and cutting the new tray mounts and rewelding them back on so it fits.


----------



## Dublin Plow (Sep 4, 2012)

Good job anyway...I am no wrench-turner except when I have to be...2x4's and nails are my gig...My buds are the metal fab guys and they just tell me to buy some wildly large alternator to the tune of $400 plus...

I will see how it goes..never an issue with the diesels..1st gas-job in looooong time.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

TJS;1517534 said:


> This was just a one off. Tons of mock up tacking in place and cutting the new tray mounts and rewelding them back on so it fits.


TJS - I just jumped over here...did you get a kit or all bought individually? What gauge you go with 2 - 4??


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

MajorDave;1841050 said:


> TJS - I just jumped over here...did you get a kit or all bought individually? What gauge you go with 2 - 4??


I went with welding cable. I cannot remember. I will get you the size later. It was a diesel tray that I turned 180 degress and relocated the canister purge and brackets. I also had to move the P/S resovior and make a bracket for that as well. So it is a cobbled up "kit". I tried making this look as factory as I could. Ran this set up for 2 seasons now. I run a lot of strobes and no issues.
T.J.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks real good - good job man!


----------

